# coyote vs fox



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

I just got a new FoxPro from a friend to try. (the shockwave) I like the remote way better then the wildfire 2. The weight and extra batteries are a no thanks, ill stick to the cheaper one. But my question is he has a sound of a fox and coyote fighting. I hunt for fox and coyote, but I don't know when I should ever use it? Has anyone had success with it?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

If I was going to use it it would be to call coyotes with but I'm no expert at calling


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used the grey fox coyote fight on the Wildfire II a few times in the fall/winter. Had about a 40/60 response (coyotes only) with it after I figured out it was a sit and wait sound.

For me--- I'd let the call run 15-20 seconds then wait about a minute and a half--- run it another 10 seconds and then shut up and wait. It took most of the yotes 10-15 minutes to come into gun range.

I got to watch two different coyotes , a couple weeks apart, come into that sound and both approached the stand pretty much the same way. They trotted in till they were a couple hundred yards out and started a stop, look and listen pattern. I know they knew where the sound had come from since both animals kept their attention towards each stand. They moved 50-80 yards and would stop and do a short search, then continue to circle in closer, while head'in to my downwind side.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

pokeyjeeper said:


> If I was going to use it it would be to call coyotes with but I'm no expert at calling


I'D TRY IT FOR WOLVES


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

[quote name="kiyote" post="233129" timestamp="1483105474"]I'D TRY IT FOR WOLVES[/quot should work for wolves didn't see that as an option


----------

